# Christopher Hitchens' "The best novels about warfare"



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2009)

Suggested in a piece in the Guardian (UK)....

John Harris:  Covenant With Death
Anthony Powell:  The Valley of Bones, The Soldier's Art, Military Philosophers
Nicholas Monsarrat:  The Cruel Sea
CS Forester:  The Ship

_More on links_


----------



## 54/102 CEF (23 Jan 2009)

Winston Groom - "Better Times Than These" - he wrote Forest Gump as well


----------



## tango22a (23 Jan 2009)

The Cavalry Trilogy by Max Hennessey (John Harris)

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Jan 2009)

Red Badge of Courage - Stephen Crane


----------

